# Sad day today



## PaulaLPN (Dec 28, 2007)

We woke up this morning and checked on our babies to find our smallest one had past away over night. It is so sad and we are heartbroken. It had been rejected off to one corner by itself. Yesterday it was fine when we went to bed, we check to make sure that all babies crops are full and they were. So I'm not sure what happened. Its a very sad day today. Just wanted to keep everyone posted on our babies.
~Paula


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww...rest in peace little baby...I'm sorry Paula...You never know with young chicks-they're very weak...Hope the other is doing ok...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Paula, sometimes the parents know something is not right with the baby and put them aside, its sad but it does happen.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your littlest baby.  Sadly this is something that happens sometimes with birds, the youngest gets lost amongst it's larger siblings.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

so sorry to hear  I hope the others continue to do well


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Hopefully the others will be okay! 
RIP little baby


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear , hope the others are doing ok though...


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your little one's passing. May he rest in peace. xx


----------

